

Common Adwords Pitfalls for Small Businesses - sirmxanot
http://seojuicer.com/avoid-wasting-buckets-cash-adwords-6-common-google-adwords-mistakes/

======
JDS950
This is a pretty good list. I would also recommend running your ads for some
time to see when the most productive traffic is and then dayparting to allow
you to have higher bids when you can catch the biggest fish...

~~~
sirmxanot
Thanks for the additional tip!

